# Finn--Rest in Peace my little man.



## Nancy McClelland

Went in the rabbit room 5 minutes ago and thought that Finn was just asleep, but it wasn't that simple. He's dead. I don't know why as he was fine this morning and running around. He's the sweetest, happiest little bunny we've ever had and I'm missing him something terrible right now. He came to us through Amy/Undergunfire from Arizona. He was a little broken black part Havana and mini Rex and such a sweet temperment. He was always happy to see us, especially if we had treats or veggies and would come running and binkying and would always hang out by the door waiting on us. It's just not going to be the same without him. Good bye my little man, Rest in Peace and binky free. :sad::bunnyangel2:


----------



## JBun

I'm so sorry Larry! You must be feeling so shocked right now.

RIP little guy


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## Kipcha

Oh no, I am so sorry Larry! That's terrible 

Rest in Peace Finn...


----------



## Aubrisita

I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Finn, binky free.


----------



## pani

I'm so sorry to hear about Finn. Sounds like he was a wonderful little guy.  Binky free, little bun. ray:


----------



## Chrisdoc

So sorry to hear that, such a sweet little boy. Hope he's with the rest of your buns over that bridge. Binky free Finn.


----------



## Azerane

So sorry for your loss, and so unexpected.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Thanks all of you for your support in this time--"to quote Harry Dean Stanton, "I feel like boiled crap!" I know it's selfish of me, but, I'm gonna miss his happy greetings when I had treats or veggies--he loved food. Even when I didn't have food, he'd still run up to the door binkying and circling just to let me know how he felt about me. He was the sweetest little boy and never bothered anything, never growled, or boxed unless I was using the vacuum which he considered to be a nemesis. He always liked being carried and would just smoosh down in your arms--my vocabulary is way too inadequate to describe what a sweet little happy bunny boy he was. I'm devastated and heartbroken to know I'll never seem him flat out on the cool tiles by the door just hanging out and waiting for attention. As our bunnies age these things will happen, but we all hope to never go thru it. 2 days ago we were talking about Nikki--she's been our "baby", at least to our minds, but she's over 7 years old now. I figured I'd have to be digging a hole out in the garden for Molly as she's 15 and very feeble but still able to function--this was just a bolt out of the blue. Goodbye my little man.


----------



## pani

It's always difficult to say goodbye to anyone, but somehow it seems harder when it's so unexpected. Hearing about Finn's little mannerisms made my heart drop - he sounded like such a wonderful little house bunny. I'm glad that he found such a loving home for his time here with us. ray:


----------



## Tauntz

I'm so sorry! What a shock! It sounds like he went quickly & without pain which hopefully is some comfort. Finn was a wonderful bunny & will always hold special memories as well as that special place in your heart.


----------



## hln917

I'm so sorry~ I remember reading Finn's story and how happy I was to know you were giving him his furever home. You gave him a wonderful home the time he was there.

Binky free little Finn.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I buried him out in the side yard. Doesn't hardly seem possible, but, there are seven other buns out there that we moved here with from California. I was lamenting the other day about how most of our buns are elder, but this was such a shock as I don't think Finn was more than four. He was such a nice, sweet, friendly little guy too. Some of our rescues need time and coaxing to come out of their shell and become trusting, but not Finn. He was such a loving little boy and instantly friendly. He already new his name and would come right to me when I called him. This is gonna be a long time of despair for me--any passing is hard, but he was just a special little bunny to me. Thanks everyone.


----------



## zombiesue

Good bye, Finn. You will be sorely missed.

I lost a young rabbit very suddenly once, too. It's really hard for them to go that way x( It makes a difference.


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

Finn when he was brought to us on March 25th 2012









The last pic we had of Finndleberg, gonna miss you lil guy, I'm glad I was able to see you a day before you passed, please look after my furrios who have passed away


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

The last pic we had of Finndleberg, gonna miss you lil guy, I'm glad I was able to see you a day before you passed, please look after my furrios who have passed away


----------



## Nancy McClelland

He was such a cute, friendly little guy from the get-go, I miss him so darn much. Gonna really miss his happy dance by the door when I was trying to step over the barricade. He's the only one that has ever jumped over and roamed the whole house, but he only did it that one time, so funny.


----------



## lovelops

I'm so sorry to hear about Finn. You know death always takes us by surprise and you are right. it's the one's we don't think that is going to go that often do first, but then again, when it's our turn or our buns turn to go, it's always going to be a surprise and I remember my mother saying she would rather die in her sleep or watching TV then from some long illness and what happened? She became paralyzed which contributed to her death... so we never know. But I have to agree with her. I would rather go like Finn. Happy and Running around instead of him being sick and going back and forth to the doctors. I know this is not going to make you feel better and it sure as hell wouldn't make me feel better.. but hang in there and try to stay strong... 

Take care
Vanessa


----------



## sarahbunny

Oh i am sorry, such a shock to have him go so quick.. that must of been terrible... big hugs.. Rip little bun .. 
xxx


----------



## Imbrium

Regardless of how many bunnies (or other pets) you're still a slave to and no matter how many you've had to say goodbye to before, losing one of them is always like having your heart ripped out . Each and every one is special, precious and endearing to you in a unique way that no other creature could ever duplicate... no matter how many pets and people remain in your family, your home has a way of feeling terribly empty after you've lost someone.

Finn's passing reminds me of losing my precious Tabitha (a drop-dead gorgeous white-faced blonde sugar glider) and as a result, her and Lemmy's first joey (who was due to emerge from her pouch in another five weeks). She died on the way to the emergency vet after very abruptly falling seriously ill from what her necropsy revealed was a liver infection... on her 9 month old birthday, no less. With pets who have an average lifespan of 10+ years (10-15 for gliders), it's easy to feel like you have all the time in the world to be with them when they're young; it's a cruel shock to lose one long before they reach "old age". Even when they do live to be seniors, once they get there it inevitably seems like it all went by too fast and you can't help dwelling on the fact that it's only a matter of time before they'll be leaving you even though you're nowhere near ready to let them go.

In the last half a year or so, I've noted the passing of many first birthdays and/or "gotcha" days - Lemmy, Hobbes, Hurricane, Nala, Gaz and Dusty have all turned one year old, as did Norm (though I hadn't met him yet); Abigail turns one on March 8th. Lemmy's about to have his first "gotcha" day, Hurricane's was in November and Nala and Gaz's was last July [Tabitha would've been 1 on September 5th and her would-be first "gotcha" day is next month]. I can't help realizing that 1/10th of their lives have already passed and feeling like that time has gone far too quickly. While I've never had a herd consisting almost entirely of senior animals, we're liable to be in that position a decade from now - bringing all of our current animals into my life over the course of the last year and a half has been one of the best experiences of my life; I dread each of their eventual exits.

Of our nine little naughties, only one isn't 1 year old or approaching that mark. Jay's older cat, Roo, (born on his 11th birthday and was the only gift he got that year, at that) turns 16 in ten days. Though he's still going strong, it's always in the back of our minds that we should consider ourselves **** lucky for every day he's still around at his age (making it difficult at times not to indulge his pleas to be spoiled); as often as I refer to him by a "name" that would be inappropriate to repeat here, I love him as much as I do the pets who were originally mine. I can't help hating that I missed out on his first 15 years! I had a moment of panic/dread just last night when I realized I hadn't seen him in hours despite half a dozen or more passes through the living room in that time - normally he'd have abandoned his nap to get underfoot and fiend for treats on at *least* 1-2 of those occasions... it was such a relief that he turned out to just be having a particularly good snooze!

Though it feels like Finn was cheated out of many more great years, I'm glad that he at least passed away quickly with little or no suffering leading up to his death. Even moreso, I'm thankful he was rescued from whatever life he was originally dealt and given a fresh start in a new and amazing "forever home" and I know he was more grateful to you and Nancy than he ever could've expressed.

Binky free, Finn! :rainbow:


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

gonna miss my goofy boy, always loved to get rubbed on his rump


----------



## Aubrisita

I know EXACTLY how you feel. Big hugs to you, I am so sorry.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Only ten days, it seems like it's been so much longer. Miss you my little man.


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

gonna miss spending time with Finn, always loved to be rubbed


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Yep, he was such a sweet little friendly bunny and I still have a hard time believing he's really gone.


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

like I was telling dad the other day, Sarina came right up to the door and for a second there I thought it was Finn


----------



## madisonl702

So sorry


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

it never get's easy when you lose a bunny


----------



## Nancy McClelland

2 months already. Sure do miss how you'd come charging out from behind the door in hopes of a treat or veggies. We miss you a lot my little man and not a day goes by that you're not in our thoughts. Way too soon, but that's just how it is sometimes. "I don't like it, but I guess things happen that way"--J Cash.


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

I miss getting my feet run over by him when he was out


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I guess that's Cosmo's job now--had lot's of fun with him and the vacuum although he's not as adversarial with it as Finn was--sure do miss my little man.


----------



## JimD

I haven't been around much and missed this.

I'm so sorry you lost your little guy.

Binky free, Finn!!


P.S. Thank you for your post on Rosie's thread.


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

Finn was the king at being goofy


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Well, it's been a whole year since our little boy Finn passed to the bridge. I sure do miss him. He was always happy to see me, especially if I had treats or veggies. Such a sweet little boy. It really sucks not seeing you anymore little man. You rest well and we'll be together soon enough.


----------



## lovelops

Time just seems to fly quickly. It will be a year in May that Baby Marta died... 

I know how you feel.


Vanessa


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

Finn was another silly boy, always loved the attention and would get mad if you stopped rubbing him


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Two years on the 10th. This is a very hard one for me--I love all our rescues, but, Finn was just a special little guy, so friendly and always so happy to see me. Miss you a lot my little man.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Three years tomorrow since you passed my sweet little man. It was such a shock as you weren't very old at all and you were always such a happy, sweet little guy. Still miss you a lot and wish you were still here. Binky free my little man, we miss you.:bigtears:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:cry1:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hello my little man, still miss you lots!


----------



## Stinkerbunnies

I'm so sorry. He sounded like such a great bun. It sucks that it was out of the blue like that. He's with us in memory. Binky free, Finn.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Miss you little man, you were gone way too soon.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Another year without you my sweet little man--miss you and love you, binky free!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

7 years today--wish you'd have been with us at least that long. Miss you a lot my sweet little man, rest in peace.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave

CamelNewt528962 said:


> deleted post was quoted here


I don’t think that’s an appropriate thing to say. They’ve rescued many bunnies and have looked after them fantastically from what I know. Many of their rabbits having lived lives longer than my own.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We have rescued over 50--one was a few weeks shy of 19 and 2 were 16, and 3 were 15. Most lived 10 years or longer. I come here to view their entry as they are still with me in my mind and to celebrate their life with us. Perhaps you should check facts before you make yourself look stupid to others. Look at the number of postings should tell anyone I have been here for more than a decade.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Doesn't seem possible that it's been 8 years since we lost you my sweet little man. We were talking about you yesterday while vacuuming the bunny room--had to put you up while doing that as you were the only bunny ever that was adversarial with the vacuum. Makes me laugh every time I think about it. Til next year my sweet boy, binky free my happy little man!


----------



## Indywtf

Binky Free


----------

